# Me too



## lux (Sep 19, 2004)

Nice place Frederick... 8) ...happy to be here

I'm here also to see again that scary Choco's avatar :shock: 

Ciao a tutti

Luca


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 19, 2004)

Welcome to V.I., Luca!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 19, 2004)

Welcome Lux - glad you made it!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 19, 2004)

Welcome at V.I. Luca!

arrivederci


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Lux,


nice to see you here


----------



## lux (Sep 19, 2004)

thanks guys...hehe I think I'll feel home here :D


----------



## Mike M (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Luca - welcome to V.I. - see you around the forums.

M M


----------



## rJames (Sep 19, 2004)

Mass exodus at NS. Hi, Lux.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 21, 2004)

Choco's avatar :shock: 
Luca[/quote]

You talking about me?


----------



## lux (Sep 22, 2004)

choc0thrax said:


> You talking about me?



yeah, that brain-eater..... :lol:


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 22, 2004)

Ohhh the smiley face biting into a baby's head. Yeah I loved that Avatar then it mysteriously went away...It was quite heart breaking to see it go.


----------

